# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία >  Αλλαγη γουφερ απο mission m72

## joeiwannou

To γουφερ ειναι καμμενο και θελω αν γνωριζει κανεις να με ενημερωσει
1 ποσο κανει καινουργιο
2 εναλλακτικη λυση

----------


## Phatt

Ριχτους ενα τηλεφωνο:

*ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΜΕΓΑΦΩΝΟΥ* 
ΚΑΤΑΚΟΥΖΗΝΟΥ 10, ΑθΗΝΑ, 
Τηλ. 210 3825617

----------


## joeiwannou

Ωπα Αθηνα δεν βρηκα .Εδω στην θεσσαλονικη που ρωτησα ειπαν οτι δεν εχουν αυτο το μοντελο και οτι τα καινουργια
δεν ταιριαζουν.
Ευχαριστω Phatt

----------


## Panοs

δες αυτοhttp://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mission-SG...-/250964686684
και αυτοhttp://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MISSION-M7...ht_3627wt_1185

----------


## Phatt

Ακριβα τα ριμαδια...

----------


## joeiwannou

> Ακριβα τα ριμαδια...


Αχχχχ 
Ποσο  συμφωνω  !!!!!
Αυτα τα ειχαμε αγορασει με την γυναικα μου τοτε που (Λεφτα υπηρχαν) με τα δωρα και των δυο και λεγαμε οτι αν χωρισουμε θα τα μοιραστουμε.
Απο ενα ο καθενας.
Ωραιες εποχες !!!!!

----------


## Panοs

είναι απαραίτητο να βάλεις τής ίδιας ετερειας?δεν μπορείς να βρεις κάτι καλό και ποιο φτηνό από άλλη ετερεια?
6ίντσα είναι?

----------


## joeiwannou

> είναι απαραίτητο να βάλεις τής ίδιας ετερειας?δεν μπορείς να βρεις κάτι καλό και ποιο φτηνό από άλλη ετερεια?
> 6ίντσα είναι?


Ναι 6ιντσα.
Για λεγε εναλλακτικες. (Εχεις κανενα και δεν ξερεις που να το χαρισεις?)

----------


## Panοs

δες εδωhttp://www.djshop.gr/ProductList.asp...=10590&LANG=GR(εχω ένα woofer 12ιντσο αλλά δεν ξέρω αν σου κάνει  :Lol:

----------


## joeiwannou

> δες εδωhttp://www.djshop.gr/ProductList.asp...=10590&LANG=GR(εχω ένα woofer 12ιντσο αλλά δεν ξέρω αν σου κάνει




 :Laugh:  Το 12ιντσο θα βγαινει ποοοοοολυ εξω απο το κουτι του ηχειου???????????
Ευχαριστω για τον συνδεσμο .Ειναι λογικες τιμες και θα το μελετησω.

----------


## Panοs

εκείνα τα μεγάφωνα ώμος είναι στρογκυλα όχι τετράγωνα όπως τα δικά σου μπορεί να μην ταιριάζουν.το 12ιντσο θα βγαίνει λίγο έξω αλλά μπορείς να πάρεις κόντρα πλακέ και να φτιάξεις δυο ωραια τετράγωνα στα πλαγιά στο ηχείο θα γίνει και πιο στιβαρό και θα καλύψεις και το γουφερ διπλό κερχοσ χεχε :Cool:

----------


## joeiwannou

> εκείνα τα μεγάφωνα ώμος είναι στρογκυλα όχι τετράγωνα όπως τα δικά σου μπορεί να μην ταιριάζουν.το 12ιντσο θα βγαίνει λίγο έξω αλλά μπορείς να πάρεις κόντρα πλακέ και να φτιάξεις δυο ωραια τετράγωνα στα πλαγιά στο ηχείο θα γίνει και πιο στιβαρό και θα καλύψεις και το γουφερ διπλό κερχοσ χεχε


Μηπως πρεπει να βαλω και αντιβαρο στο πισω μερος του ηχειου (γιατι οσο να'ναι το 12ιντσο θα'ναι κουρσουμι ,σχετικα με τα μικρα m72)
για να μην γερνει μπροστα???
Πλακα πλακα να'σαι καλα φιλε.
Αν βρω κανενα "ψιλο" θα κανω την αγορα

----------


## Phatt

ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ, να μην μπει κατι διαφορετικο απο το μεγαφωνο που εχει βαλει ο κατασκευαστης.Εκτος και αν, δεν θελεις να το βαζεις να παιζει πια, με την λογικη οτι εχεις μονο ενα...

----------


## Panοs

Γιάννη σου είπα από άλλο κατασκευαστή με τη λογική ότι θα τα αλλάξεις ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ!! γιατί μετά τα ηχεία μπορεί να παίζουν διαφορετικά αν δεν είναι του ειδιου κατασκευαστή και να έχεις πρόβλημα.αν θες μόνο το ένα καλύτερα να πάρεις του κατασκευαστή.αν και με την τιμή που έχουν αυτά που είπαμε σε συμφέρει να τα αλλάξεις και τα δυο παρά να πάρεις ένα του κατασκευαστή.μην περιμένεις ώμος την ειδια ποιότητα με τέτοια διαφορά στην τιμή.αν δεν βρίσκεις αντίβαρο μπορείς να βάλεις ενα τούβλο. :Tongue2:

----------

